# The Choice Seedbank- the new Attitude?



## natro.hydro (Feb 18, 2015)

So I boticed these guys on ig and their site just went live today. Anyone else notice the glaring similarities? 
They are either afilliated with attitude or stole their web designers lol. I even made up a mock order for shits and gigs and the 420 promo code works. Who knows I might just make an order with them when my tax return gets here.
https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/


----------



## Jeeyah (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks exactly like it.


----------



## doowmd (Feb 18, 2015)

thats an exact replica! idk, MUST be some affiliation to the 'Tude.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 18, 2015)

It's definitely Attitude's website with a new skin and name. They are even selling Attitude Seedbank Apparel.


----------



## anzohaze (Feb 18, 2015)

My email and password I use on attitufe works with this website so yes there the same


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> It's definitely Attitude's website with a new skin and name. They are even selling Attitude Seedbank Apparel.


Good carch urb. So you think they just are ditching the attitude logo to gain peoples trust since it seems a lot of people have moved on because of the troubpe they have been having with customs? Should give em a call and see if jody answers lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 18, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> My email and password I use on attitufe works with this website so yes there the same


Well there you go.
Forgot they have been having hella problems with their cc transactions so that prob played a part to.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 18, 2015)

Interesting. My guess would be yeah something to do with CC processing problems?


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 18, 2015)

Well there prices arent bad for now, I might have to grab some rd from there for that promo. Been wanting some dank commander for some cat piss lol.
Not sure about those 710 genetics freebies, never really heard of them but guessing 710 is for bho so they must be decent hash strains I woild hope


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 18, 2015)

Absolutely the same company

I wonder if this version accepts credit cards? Think I'll shoot them a quick e-mail to make sure this isn't some scam site....


----------



## anzohaze (Feb 18, 2015)

Anyone like there Feb freebies or tried any of them.. I want to try emerald triangle cotton candy cane not a freebie though


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2015)

The UFOs look good, and so do some of the bean company promos. If this is Attitude surviving, then good for them.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 18, 2015)

Just waiting on stow to get his email back so we know it is real. I took another look and realized I don't need any seeds. My account is the same too, must be attitude trying to differentiate itself from its former name / logo. Maybe they sold it?


----------



## travisw (Feb 18, 2015)

I just messaged Attitude on facebook and received the following response.

Yes, this is our second shop. We are having some problems with payment system on Attitude at the moment, so if you want to place an order online we would suggest to do it on Choice for the time being. Attitude website should have the payment issues sorted soon hopefully and both shops will work alongside


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 18, 2015)

Cool deal, the feb special is still on so I might take a spin at it.


----------



## althor (Feb 18, 2015)

If any of you place an order with a card, please update this. I always place my orders during the March promo and I have been getting more and more concerned as the time approaches. Thanks in advance.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 18, 2015)

Well I tried to place an order, but my card wouldn't go through. This usually happens when usijg a uk seedbank but I already called my bank, tried to order again an no joy... will try again later tonight on my home comp


----------



## Slimjimham (Feb 18, 2015)

I can't even load the page... and if I'm not mistaken isn't the issue only with master and mastro or whatever its called? 

So I'm assuming visa works? Lady time i called my bank and they unlocked the card for the order and it worked


----------



## diamonddav (Feb 18, 2015)

page wont load from the op link?


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 18, 2015)

diamonddav said:


> page wont load from the op link?


Yeah I cant get the cart page to load or nothing. Glad my order didnt go through, and my card was visa.


----------



## diamonddav (Feb 18, 2015)

i'll pass......


----------



## StonedAgeTimeTraveler (Feb 18, 2015)

Just a heads up guys; people on autoflowernetwork checked it out, looks kinda shady. Nothing on the official Attitude website or anything about it, and the whois lookups don't seem to match.

Not sayin' it isn't legit, but shady shit happens a lot with online seed sales, so exercise caution!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 18, 2015)

Site doesn't work anyway.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 19, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Site doesn't work anyway.


It's back up now.
But, when I had put together an order yesterday, and when Went to checkout, noticed that mastercard is no good with this site either. Unfortunately, that's all I got.
They have different promos than the tude. For example: free 24kwhitegold with purchase of any pack from Karma. Where as, the tude doesn't have a Karma promo rite now.
Different ufo's also


----------



## larry bird 77 (Feb 19, 2015)

my visa electron works 

Order Inventory:
Product: Loud Seeds Bubba Kush Pre 98
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 2
Product Code: LOUY179
Price: Â£19.18

Product: Reserva Privada Skywalker Kush
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: RESJ77
Price: Â£11.49

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #1 Reserva Privada PURPLE OG #18
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #1
Price: Â£0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #2 G13 Labs Seeds Blue OG
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #2
Price: Â£0.00

Product: 710 Genetics Seeds Andromina
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 710 Genetics Promo
Price: Â£0.00

Product: 710 Genetics Seeds 710 Cheese
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 710 Genetics Promo
Price: Â£0.00

Product: 710 Genetics Seeds High Priority
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 710 Genetics Promo
Price: Â£0.00

Product: 710 Genetics Seeds Super Shark
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 710 Genetics Promo
Price: Â£0.00


PLEASE NOTE: This will appear on your credit card statement as *'Attitude Inc'*

YOU CAN NOW ACCESS YOUR TRACKING NUMBER ON OUR SECURE SITE:
"THIS MAY TAKE UP TO 24HRS TO APPEAR AFTER YOU HAVE PLACED THE ORDER"
"WEEKEND ORDERS WILL ONLY SHOW ON THE MONDAY"


----------



## yodabuds (Feb 19, 2015)

I actually spoke with Morgana this morning and she confirmed it was indeed attitude... Possibly they are using a "different" buuissness model and have Things set up so it will accept credit cards, maybe attitude was banned so they remade it under a new name? Just a thought... Though I need no more beans I may make an order today and will let you all know what happens... Morgana (I miss Jodie don't think she's there no more) has always done right by me, so I'll go "bean shopping" in a bit.... 
After these two failed Bc buds GSC not germing (they had happened to be freebies) I got allready a pack of sinmint's on their way, but will see what cookie strains they have left, as I want a fem cookie so I don't have to play around with sexing....


----------



## seed+ (Feb 19, 2015)

Unless someone was dumb enough to scrape the Analytics code, I'm pretty sure it's the same people - if you look at the page source you can the Google Analytics account is identical which means the same Google account owner.

From what I've heard they were having a combination of reputation issues, delivery / customs issues and payment processor problems so I guess this was a smart move.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2015)

larry bird 77 said:


> my visa electron works
> 
> Order Inventory:
> Product: Loud Seeds Bubba Kush Pre 98
> ...


That's how to do an inexpensive order and snag the free beans - nice job. I ran a single Loud pre-98 last year. Easy grow with a fat cola and nice crown buds.


----------



## yodabuds (Feb 19, 2015)

Lmao I'm looking all over the site and honestly see no strains that catch my eye (mind you i just made a bunch of bean purchases. Got some motarebel, some sin city, Area 51 genetics, eskobar, dynasty, and Sannies) so much fire there to run... Maybe for haha's a pack of autos may be in order... Any suggestions people?


----------



## larry bird 77 (Feb 19, 2015)

i made this order only to try. thank amos for the informations about loud pre98 i'm thinking to grow out this season


----------



## althor (Feb 19, 2015)

Great to hear, I use visa as well, maybe I will be able to cash in on the promo.


----------



## malicifice (Feb 19, 2015)

Well this is good news. Sure hope the folks at 'attitude' are still employed here. They are good people.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah its def the same people because when I called the charge they asked me to verify was from attitude inc.
Idk after thinking about it for a while I decided to wait to order till the dbday promo and of that sucks will wait for 420 promo. Plus already have an order out so my addiction is fed for now lol.

Dont forget to use the 420 promo code at checkout for 10% off, it negates shipping on most orders


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 19, 2015)

damn was really hoping I could purchase a single Rare Dankness seed and get the freebies, I'd have no problem trying them then. But it appears the wording is wrong and it's buy a pack get 4 free seeds.

I don't need any packs 

Just emailed them regarding the wording, see what they say, if it's 4 free seeds to order a single + the RP Purp OG as a single freebie that's an easy order to make.


----------



## travisw (Feb 19, 2015)

This is my first bean order to a new state. Hopefully it won't get intercepted multiple times like the last one.


Order Inventory:
Product: Green Label Seeds Blue Grape Dream
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: GREO120
Price: $8.62

Product: Humboldt Seed Organization Blue Dream
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: HUMO151
Price: $12.48

Product: Devil's Harvest Seeds Rollex OG Kush
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DEV3119
Price: $14.95

Product: Reserva Privada Kosher Kush
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: RESF70
Price: $17.72

Product: OG Raskal Seeds White S1
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: OG V144
Price: $20.35

Product: Cali Connection Seeds Alien OG
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CALC13
Price: $20.81

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #1 Reserva Privada PURPLE OG #18
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #1
Price: $0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #2 G13 Labs Seeds Blue OG
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #2
Price: $0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #3 DNA Genetics Seeds Kushberry
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #3
Price: $0.00

Product: 710 Genetics Seeds Andromina
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 710 Genetics Promo
Price: $0.00

Product: 710 Genetics Seeds 710 Cheese
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 710 Genetics Promo
Price: $0.00

Product: 710 Genetics Seeds High Priority
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 710 Genetics Promo
Price: $0.00

Product: 710 Genetics Seeds Super Shark
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 710 Genetics Promo
Price: $0.00


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 19, 2015)

Damn those are some expensive singles. Could c paying 20 MAYBE for rp or og raskal but have heard to many negative comments about swerves fem strains to pay that much. Hope they make it there, atleast it sounds like yiu got the guaranteed so they should make it.


----------



## TubePot (Feb 19, 2015)

*Dear Customer, because of the recent problems with the payment system we have launched a new seed shop where we can accept payments online. If you are already an Attitude Seedbank customer, you can sign in with the same login details. Please note there is a different telephone number and the email address supporting the sales made on The Choice Seedbank. Both shops will be running alongside and we will do our best to offer various promotions on both websites.*


----------



## amgprb (Feb 19, 2015)

yodabuds said:


> Lmao I'm looking all over the site and honestly see no strains that catch my eye (mind you i just made a bunch of bean purchases. Got some motarebel, some sin city, Area 51 genetics, eskobar, dynasty, and Sannies) so much fire there to run... Maybe for haha's a pack of autos may be in order... Any suggestions people?


I only ran autos once, and like you, for "haha" sake! Lol, ran em for shits n giggles to see what they were all sbout. I ran Auto somango, wreacked like rotting mangos other then that, nothing special aboutit. Give it maybe a 4 or 5 out of 10... I also ran Sweet seeds Dark Devil Auto. I would reccomend that if you are just growingem for the sake of growing em. Very sweet smell & taste, solid purple flowers & leafs. Very pretty plant. Potentcy was meh, but color, flavor, smell and yield made up. I would give it a solid 6 out of 10. I think thats pretty good for an auto


----------



## yodabuds (Feb 19, 2015)

Lol actually am a very big auto grower, though lately have been leaning towards photos... I just love all types of cannabis and love autos for the share fact of there quickness and yields, the smoke has ran the gamut for me from just ok to fantastic as good as most photos I've grown... Also having ms the autos tend to in general seem to have higher cbd ratios and they really seem to do the trick as far as helping with a lot of the ms problems....


----------



## althor (Feb 19, 2015)

yodabuds said:


> Lol actually am a very big auto grower, though lately have been leaning towards photos... I just love all types of cannabis and love autos for the share fact of there quickness and yields, the smoke has ran the gamut for me from just ok to fantastic as good as most photos I've grown... Also having ms the autos tend to in general seem to have higher cbd ratios and they really seem to do the trick as far as helping with a lot of the ms problems....


 I have yet to find an auto worth taking up space in my limited grow area. If you come across one let me know, but so far I am way less than impressed with autos. I have critical auto from fem seeds in jars right now and for the first time I have found an auto that gives a well-rounded buzz, but the potency is maybe a 4 on a scale of 1-10. Even with the lack of potency atleast the buzz feels right, so that is a step in the right direction. Still took it 10 weeks to flower. Started flowering 2 weeks before my photos did and didnt finish until the same time as my photos did so I didnt save any time at all. 10 weeks in flower might have been the difference in the buzz type though. Instead of a lame auto buzz, it was like real weed buzz.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2015)

travisw said:


> This is my first bean order to a new state. Hopefully it won't get intercepted multiple times like the last one.
> 
> 
> Order Inventory:
> ...


Nice order - good selection of random singles.


----------



## Cowboykush (Feb 19, 2015)

I cant get the page to load....anybody else having this problem?


----------



## doowmd (Feb 19, 2015)

That Blue Grape Dream sounds awesome! If you @travisw do a journal on it tag me in it 




Amos Otis said:


> Nice order - good selection of random singles.


----------



## yodabuds (Feb 20, 2015)

Just wanted to say I placed an order today through there website, I was able to use my Visa... I'll update the thread if/when the goods come.... Got a 3 pack of blue dream auto, lemon haze auto, and 1 Pineapple Express auto... Spoke with them on the phone as well  should be a lot of freebies on the way!


----------



## Ace Yonder (Feb 20, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> My email and password I use on attitufe works with this website so yes there the same


Yeah it let me log in with my attitude account name and pass, so it better be the same people hahaha


----------



## yodabuds (Feb 20, 2015)

That is weird as my attitude log in didn't work had to create a new account, I did notice when the payment was processing it looked like it was going thru attitude? Ahh we'll find out soon enough 
Edit: I was trying with the wrong login info, in fact my attitude log in works as well:...


----------



## blowin_smoke (Feb 20, 2015)

Crop king sent me 5 free autos with my order not only did all the ordered seeds crack but 5/5 on the freebies too!! I may be tainted as I am from bc but results are results! 
Grow for the love!


----------



## amgprb (Feb 20, 2015)

blowin_smoke said:


> Crop king sent me 5 free autos with my order not only did all the ordered seeds crack but 5/5 on the freebies too!! I may be tainted as I am from bc but results are results!
> Grow for the love!


Wtf does this have to do with The Choice seedbank? Make your own thread...


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 20, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Wtf does this have to do with The Choice seedbank? Make your own thread...


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 21, 2015)

Here's the link explaining why Attitude created a sister site cus of the payment problems online
https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/newsletter.php


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 21, 2015)

blowin_smoke said:


> Crop king sent me 5 free autos with my order not only did all the ordered seeds crack but 5/5 on the freebies too!! I may be tainted as I am from bc but results are results!
> Grow for the love!





amgprb said:


> Wtf does this have to do with The Choice seedbank? Make your own thread...


Hey man.....it has nothing to do w/ 'Choice'....but 5 free autos !!! Don't tell me you didn't RUSH to the Crop King site.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 21, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Hey man.....it has nothing to do w/ 'Choice'....but 5 free autos !!! Don't tell me you didn't RUSH to the Crop King site.


I did, but they were all sold out! They told me some cat named Amos made multiple orders and scooped em all up. They said they would throw in some free photos. A free 10 pack of Goji or A free 10 pack of Power Pie,.. I told em thay can stick them bullshit strains up their ass, i want them fire autos.... Now i am going to just go and order from midweeksong  lol


----------



## Cobnobuler (Feb 21, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I did, but they were all sold out! l


....See what happens to those who wait ? Now your kicking yourself in the ass and dreaming of what may have been.


----------



## Cobnobuler (Feb 21, 2015)

One could only guess that Attitude changed their name to get out from under increasing problems they were having with banks and CC companies under the Attitude name.


----------



## tokingtiger (Feb 21, 2015)

anyone get the idea? they ripped the site, going to rip your card info too? just wondering, they are new so nobody knows them? They rip a site so they have no honor? we get some guy pretending to just find them, going to use his big tax check to order... ummm nobody else see a set-up?


----------



## amgprb (Feb 21, 2015)

tokingtiger said:


> anyone get the idea? they ripped the site, going to rip your card info too? just wondering, they are new so nobody knows them? They rip a site so they have no honor? we get some guy pretending to just find them, going to use his big tax check to order... ummm nobody else see a set-up?


Or you can just shoot Attitude an email, like a few other trusted/well-known members said they did, and find out for yourself that they are actually the same company.


----------



## yodabuds (Feb 21, 2015)

Incarceration is not my goal of 2015 and I would not place myself in that sort of jeopardy without doing some homework... I can assure that so far things seem legit, will no for sure when the order arrives.... A few others in this thread placed orders so we should see soon enough what's the deal... Same thing with NGR had my doubts used discretion and safety and placed an order everything went fine... Just this second order is taking a while but from my prompt reply I was told the delay was due to waiting for one of the promos to come in from riot seed... So hopefully next week I'll have that order and expecting the choice package in about 7-10days so will see what's up....
If anyone has doubts just don't place an order and await for some of us guinea pigs to report back what happens....


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 21, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I did, but they were all sold out! They told me some cat named Amos made multiple orders and scooped em all up.


It wasn't easy. None of my plastic actually has the name Amos on it. 

I'm looking forward to some 'fast version' ruderalis fire !


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 21, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I did, but they were all sold out! They told me some cat named Amos made multiple orders and scooped em all up. They said they would throw in some free photos. A free 10 pack of Goji or A free 10 pack of Power Pie,.. I told em thay can stick them bullshit strains up their ass, i want them fire autos.... Now i am going to just go and order from midweeksong  lol


Fuckit I am ordering from barney, I need some of that coochie kush and poonani river.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 21, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Fuckit I am ordering from barney, I need some of that coochie kush and poonani river.


I hear good things bout TGAs Quantom Kush!


----------



## villa200 (Feb 21, 2015)

love


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 21, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I hear good things bout TGAs Quantom Kush!


MMMM that 38 percent got me like


----------



## Scotch089 (Feb 21, 2015)

I didn't read all the pages but I got an email a couple days ago saying attitude will be transitioning to this website because of the credit card issues and will do their best to fill orders from both.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 25, 2015)

Any updates on choice seeds


----------



## ovo (Feb 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Here's the link explaining why Attitude created a sister site cus of the payment problems online
> https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/newsletter.php


sister site seeds are same, everything fixed then?


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 26, 2015)

ovo said:


> sister site seeds are same, everything fixed then?


Both sites will be up the sister site will be easier to use your card. Everything is legit but depending on your card company you might not be able to use it still. I've been hearing they don't take MasterCard. That's Attitude tho don't know if Choice takes MasterCard or not


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Both sites will be up the sister site will be easier to use your card. Everything is legit but depending on your card company you might not be able to use it still. I've been hearing they don't take MasterCard. That's Attitude tho don't know if Choice takes MasterCard or not


They dont take mastercard, only visa.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 27, 2015)

Yea got visa gunna try soon went threw breeders boutique this time got dpq,fireballs and jakesdream anybody grown these?


----------



## throwdo (Feb 28, 2015)

Anybody recieve a package


----------



## amgprb (Feb 28, 2015)

throwdo said:


> Anybody recieve a package


I have been checking the thread waiting for an update too


----------



## Doobius1 (Feb 28, 2015)

I just placed a small order. Around $100. No guarantee this time. Im in Canada. Ive never had one snagged and have probably spent $500 on guaranteed shipping in the past. We will see.


----------



## yodabuds (Feb 28, 2015)

I ordered on the 20th and it looks like the package is originating from a country other than the uk and it hasn't started its journey to the U.S. until the 27th will update as soon as it arrives :crossing fingers:


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 1, 2015)

I ordered on the 17th of feb when they told me about the website spent about 350 in total divided into 2 orders. first order made it in a week, awaiting the other which is in canada and on the way should get it by wednesday . yes these guys are legit and this is 100% attitudes sister site for anyone doubting. and the package definitely originated and was sent from the UK


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 1, 2015)

placed an order myself today. they have an archive promotion


----------



## throwdo (Mar 1, 2015)

cool gunna place a order soon stiil wating on my bb gear hope it makes it soon


----------



## larry bird 77 (Mar 2, 2015)

today i recuved my package it,s all right


----------



## throwdo (Mar 2, 2015)

Hells yea


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 4, 2015)

Just wanted to update also got my package today, though mine didn't orginate from the uk, I think they got a new "way" to get seeds over the pond as this order took about an extra week longer than my past orders from attitude took.... Very legit and a happy camper
Here are the goods


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 4, 2015)

Placed order on 26th purple cheddar,2strawberry banana, and white romulan.I'm so anxious 1st time order anywhere picked stealth shipping I'll keep yall updated wish me luck


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 4, 2015)

Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Purple Chedder
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
CONY289
1
$21.17
OG Raskal Seeds White Romulan
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
OG 5144
1
$20.25
Reserva Privada Strawberry Banana
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
RES577
2
$41.41
FEMINIZED UFO #1 Reserva Privada PURPLE OG #18
FEMINIZED UFO #1
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #2 G13 Labs Seeds Blue OG
FEMINIZED UFO #2
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
710 Genetics Seeds Andromina
710 Genetics Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
710 Genetics Seeds 710 Cheese
710 Genetics Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
710 Genetics Seeds High Priority
710 Genetics Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
710 Genetics Seeds Super Shark
710 Genetics Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGO


----------



## firsttimeARE (Mar 4, 2015)

Will update on my order once it comes in. Ordered a dozen times all stealth. Never had an order snagged through NYC. Havent ordered in about 2 years though.

Archive promo x2. Pie face and grimace.


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 5, 2015)

How can I create an entry on my journal I was going to list my gear and method for my upcoming introductory...but it says I don't have permission


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 5, 2015)

deerdude90 said:


> How can I create an entry on my journal I was going to list my gear and method for my upcoming introductory...but it says I don't have permission


just get your post count up and you should have full access to the site m8..


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 5, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> just get your post count up and you should have full access to the site m8..


Cool thanks


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 5, 2015)

deerdude90 said:


> Cool thanks


 what did you say?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 5, 2015)

deerdude90 said:


> Cool thanks





racerboy71 said:


> what did you say?


 was a joke btw, was just trying to get you to post some more..


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 5, 2015)

Deerdude90 how goes it brother? Welcome to riu, tell us a little bit bout yourself, grow experience etc., let's get those # up for you mate


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 6, 2015)

Well hey guys I have been growing for 8 years I've spent countless hours studying strains and techniques my last few grows I've had problems with thieves(my uncle) so I saved up enough for a phantom 2 1000watt digital ballast, vertizontal reflector, eye hortilux bulbs, I plan on a 4 plant Scrog in my enclosed 6x6 room but I'm only taking the Scrog to just a little over 4 foot. As soon as my taxes come in I'll be able to buy my final piece which is my carbon scrubber and inline fan.my soil mix is pretty much subcools recipe with some happy frog mixed in I only have 5 airpots to work with now they are 3.8 gallon. I'm just going to use 4 of them in my Scrog I'll most likely be looking for guidance along the way. this will be my 1st time indoors but I feel confident in my gear and understanding I'll post pics of my gear soon. It took me 2 months to make my selection of strains lol


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 6, 2015)

I never understood the whole "seed collector" thing and I always thought I'd never be like that. Then I just placed an order and realized I have over 50 strains in my drawer lol. And I know that's light compared to some of you. I blame this website for giving me bad habits.

Just ordered:

White Grapefruit by Female Seeds
Blue Dream by HSO
Pre-98 Bubba by Loud
Chocolate Fondue by DNA
Martian Kush by DNA
Sour Lemon OG by Emerald Triangle

Plus all the freebies.

I really need a bigger tent.


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 6, 2015)

I've thought about combining 2 airpots and growing two under the screen it maybe easier to control an even canopy but it would be a longer veg, or should I go with a 4 strain Scrog I've pretty much decided on 4 .but would the 2 with bigger roots payoff in the end the pots are 5 gallon equivalent but actually measure 3.8


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm not worried about the veg time BTW I just wanna do the best I can.


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 6, 2015)

Would a 750cfm phresh filter control odor in 6x6x7.5


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm sorry for unrelated post if I should post elsewhere let me know.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 6, 2015)

deerdude90 post: 11381143 said:


> Would a 750cfm phresh filter control odor in 6x6x7.5


The rule of thumb is usually big enough fan to cycle all the air in the room in a minute so 6x6x7.5=270 cu ft. So you should be good with that size filter if you get a fan that moves that much cfm.


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 6, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> The rule of thumb is usually big enough fan to cycle all the air in the room in a minute so 6x6x7.5=270 cu ft. So you should be good with that size filter if you get a fan that moves that much cfm.


would a 750 help keep Temps down? I have a 49 inch vertizontal reflector and from what I've read temps are really not a problem if the room is big enough


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 7, 2015)

I do not know what a vertizontal reflector is, but can it be air cooled?. And I am sure it would so long as the room is sealed and you are ducting the air from the filter some where. It also helps to hang it high.


----------



## k_elliott99 (Mar 7, 2015)

Back to the topic at hand I just ordered for the first time from choice seeds. Im on my second grow in which the seeds growing now are cheese and bubblegum xl from royal queen seeds. I recieved them in about 14 days so im hoping these come just as fast! Fingers crossed! The 420 code worked amd tons of freebies!


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 7, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I do not know what a vertizontal reflector is, but can it be air cooled?. And I am sure it would so long as the room is sealed and you are ducting the air from the filter some where. It also helps to hang it high.


a vertizontal is a parabolic with the light being horizontal instead of vertical


----------



## old gimp (Mar 7, 2015)

althor said:


> If any of you place an order with a card, please update this. I always place my orders during the March promo and I have been getting more and more concerned as the time approaches. Thanks in advance.


They take Visa only, name on CC Attitude


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 7, 2015)

deerdude90 said:


> a vertizontal is a parabolic with the light being horizontal instead of vertical


Oh ok, only ever heard those called parabolic reflectors not vertizontal lol. Personally not a huge fan of those reflectors unless you have to have the bulb in the vert position like cmh because otherwise most of the light is thrown at the walls since yhe filament/bulb is vertical.


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 7, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Oh ok, only ever heard those called parabolic reflectors not vertizontal lol. Personally not a huge fan of those reflectors unless you have to have the bulb in the vert position like cmh because otherwise most of the light is thrown at the walls since yhe filament/bulb is vertical.


its different than a parabolic, the bulb is horizontal with a parabolic shade.i know it's a bad pic but it shows what it looks like


----------



## 454Big (Mar 8, 2015)

My choice order
Cali Connection Seeds Green Crack
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
CALU13
1
$20.48
Barneys Farm Seeds Critical Kush
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
BARZ62
1
$9.55
Delicious Seeds Cotton Candy
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
DELJ123
1
$12.59
DNA Genetics Seeds Holy Grail Kush
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
DNA863
1
$17.45
Reserva Privada Skywalker Kush
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
RESJ77
1
$17.45
T H Seeds Critical HOG
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
TH Z97
1
$7.58
Humboldt Seed Organization Blue Dream
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
HUMO151
1
$12.28
G13 Labs Seeds Cinderella 99
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
G13B39
1
$10.46
Elemental Seeds Honey Bananas
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
ELE8201
1
$18.97
Dinafem Seeds Strawberry Amnesia
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 03 seeds 
DINV25
1
$36.43
Serious Seeds Chronic
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
CHRONIC
1
$17.45
G13 Labs Seeds Pineapple Express
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
G13748
1
$10.46
00 Seeds Chocolate Skunk
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
CHOD203
1
$28.83
FEMINIZED UFO #1 Reserva Privada PURPLE OG #18
FEMINIZED UFO #1
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #2 G13 Labs Seeds Blue OG
FEMINIZED UFO #2
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #3 DNA Genetics Seeds Kushberry
FEMINIZED UFO #3
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #4 T H Seeds Darkstar
FEMINIZED UFO #4
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #5 G13 Labs Seeds Gigabud
FEMINIZED UFO #5
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
710 Genetics Seeds Andromina
710 Genetics Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
710 Genetics Seeds 710 Cheese
710 Genetics Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
710 Genetics Seeds High Priority
710 Genetics Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
710 Genetics Seeds Super Shark
710 Genetics Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Dinafem Seeds Original Amnesia
DING34
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## Scotch089 (Mar 8, 2015)

Skywalker kush and darkstar... couple that I want, specially that skywalker. good luck!


----------



## 454Big (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you it's been years since I had Skywalker . I can't wait till it arrives


----------



## RReez (Mar 8, 2015)

Thinking about placing an order from Choice Seeds for some Raskal genetics. Anyone try with a mastercard yet?


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 8, 2015)

RReez said:


> Thinking about placing an order from Choice Seeds for some Raskal genetics. Anyone try with a mastercard yet?


They don't take mastercard. It will say that when you go to checkout.


----------



## 454Big (Mar 8, 2015)

True visa only


----------



## RReez (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok thanks fellas....but I only have mastercards.....SMH ......Anyone know of any prepaid debit cards I can use for international purchases?


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 8, 2015)

RReez said:


> Ok thanks fellas....but I only have mastercards.....SMH ......Anyone know of any prepaid debit cards I can use for international purchases?


If you are looking for og raskal should check out seed vault of california. They have og raskal, and for cheaper than choice. Plus you don't have to pay shipping and no customs since they are stateside. Email them for them stock/shipping instructions at [email protected]


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 9, 2015)

Every time I search for choice seeds or choice seed bank, google nor yahoo will display the choice seed bank result. I have to come to this thread and click the link in order go to the site. My computer blows.


----------



## 454Big (Mar 9, 2015)

Here is the correct site www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 9, 2015)

Placed order on 26th received them today, I'm a little worried about the strawberry banana it looks really small and immature. Do you guys think they will germ? I might just be trippin.I'll post up close pics of the rp strawberry banana


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 9, 2015)

deerdude90 said:


> Placed order on 26th received them today, I'm a little worried about the strawberry banana it looks really small and immature. Do you guys think they will germ? I might just be trippin.I'll post up close pics of the rp strawberry banana View attachment 3368217View attachment 3368218


Small is not indicative of immaturity. Usually white and mishapen is more of a sign of that. If you are worried give them a squeeze between yiur fingers. If it gives she was bunk and not worth yiur time but a healthy seed should have noo weakness


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 9, 2015)

BTW og rascal white romulan looks like the best seed I have ever seen it has spirals of streaks in it


----------



## brimck325 (Mar 9, 2015)

some seeds are just green looking. i have a cross or 2 i've made that never show stripes or the usual brownish color, kinda stay a whitish green.


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 9, 2015)

Im


natro.hydro said:


> Small is not indicative of immaturity. Usually white and mishapen is more of a sign of that. If you are worried give them a squeeze between yiur fingers. If it gives she was bunk and not worth yiur time but a healthy seed should have noo weakness


 I'm scared to squeeze it but I did give it a light sqeeze and she passed, what's your best way to germinate if you don't mind sharing I usually do it in a wet paper towel


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 9, 2015)

deerdude90 said:


> Placed order on 26th received them today, I'm a little worried about the strawberry banana it looks really small and immature. Do you guys think they will germ? I might just be trippin.I'll post up close pics of the rp strawberry banana View attachment 3368217View attachment 3368218


Those seeds are fine.


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 9, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Those seeds are fine.


Awesome thanks Bro this is my 1st order so I didn't know what to expect


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 9, 2015)

deerdude90 said:


> Im
> 
> I'm scared to squeeze it but I did give it a light sqeeze and she passed, what's your best way to germinate if you don't mind sharing I usually do it in a wet paper towel


Paper towel works, most breeders will tell you to germ that way. I personally use these flexiplugs they sell at my local shop made from compost. They are as easy as it gets and they work great fot rooting. I give them a 24 hour soak in distilled water then into the rooters to germ.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 9, 2015)

deerdude90 said:


> Awesome thanks Bro this is my 1st order so I didn't know what to expect


No problem, immature seeds will be a lot paler than that, usually white with no brown to them at all.

To press check them like someone mentioned, I just set them on a hard service and apply light pressure with my thumb. Premature seeds break under just a little bit of pressure.

I germ in paper towel, you could always just plant directly in soil but I like knowing my seed germed before using growing media on it.


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ook I really don't have access to grow shops I live in the Bible belt, pray for me lol,im so ready to start my grow and im trying to make it out west by next year I know it's a little off subject im just full of hopes and dreams and im starting to make it happen


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Mar 9, 2015)

deerdude90 said:


> Ook I really don't have access to grow shops I live in the Bible belt, pray for me lol,im so ready to start my grow and im trying to make it out west by next year I know it's a little off subject im just full of hopes and dreams and im starting to make it happen


i hear you there man im in the bible belt too hard to find anykind of grow shop. your best bet is to go to like a nursery kinda place that sells soils an you could probably find some. i like to just drop them in a shot glass an in 24 hours they will sink to the bottom an crack its been the easiest an best way for me.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 9, 2015)

I germ my seeds by throwing them in a waterbottle with a luke warm water (not alot maybe a few inches from the bottom), put it somewhere dark and within 24 hours more then half were are already popped. Ive heard some of the older fellas in my area say it drowns the seeds but with almost a near perfect germ rate, i dont give a fuck.. i do what works. I personally never liked the papertowel method.


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 9, 2015)

Great Lemon Skunk said:


> i hear you there man im in the bible belt too hard to find anykind of grow shop. your best bet is to go to like a nursery kinda place that sells soils an you could probably find some. i like to just drop them in a shot glass an in 24 hours they will sink to the bottom an crack its been the easiest an best way for me.


Yea when a paper towel wouldn't crackem I jus put them in Luke warm water until they cracked just before the root would come out and place it in a light medium and use distilled water and continue from there. I appreciate yalls answers.


----------



## luvlydayz (Mar 9, 2015)

Anyone have trouble with the tracking number? Mine is not working. Order was placed almost 2 weeks ago and its been over a week since being dispatched.


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 9, 2015)

If shipping to the US, check USPS tracking. My tracking never showed anything when using Royal Mail tracking.


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 9, 2015)

the real mccoy said:


> If shipping to the US, check USPS tracking. My tracking never showed anything when using Royal Mail tracking.


Same thing happened to me


----------



## skiddy32083 (Mar 10, 2015)

i seen that the credit card system was down so i wrote them last night (the attitude not choice) and the only card they will take is visa and over the phone.. i was just curious to how everyone have been paying now and with which site (the attitude or choice)?

Also does anyone know if the choice will take visa on the website because over the phone internation call will be threw the roof!!?


----------



## deerdude90 (Mar 10, 2015)

skiddy32083 said:


> i seen that the credit card system was down so i wrote them last night (the attitude not choice) and the only card they will take is visa and over the phone.. i was just curious to how everyone have been paying now and with which site (the attitude or choice)?
> 
> Also does anyone know if the choice will take visa on the website because over the phone internation call will be threw the roof!!?


Yes they take visa through their website. I used mine and had no problems and I used the choice


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 10, 2015)

skiddy32083 said:


> i seen that the credit card system was down so i wrote them last night (the attitude not choice) and the only card they will take is visa and over the phone.. i was just curious to how everyone have been paying now and with which site (the attitude or choice)?
> 
> Also does anyone know if the choice will take visa on the website because over the phone internation call will be threw the roof!!?


Yea you can use any type of visa ,prepaid visas work for those like myself without a visa credit card lol. Ive been going with choice just for the monthly promo thats on till stocks last. free seeds why not, just seen that attitude has a bitcoin special going on 2x florida og (brand new unreleased grow your own strain from dna) 3x tangie from RP, and an autoflower from dinafem. only issue i have with the two site thing is that they have different promos for the different sites which leaves us buyers making the hard decision of picking. for example buy any pack of dna or RP and on attitude you get 2x cannalope kush free, choice is 2x sour kosher. why dey do dis?!?

And to update I got my second order last friday, so thats 2/2 successful for anyone worried about choice/attitude. The first did come from england, the second one definetly didn't hence the reason it took two days longer to arrive. (first one was a week)


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 10, 2015)

anyone try ordering with visa on attitude? does it work?
oh and apparently from now on attitude is doing extra special deals for anyone who uses the bitcoin option ('bitcoin special' as i called it on the post above)..apparently this is all new.. I personally dont want anything to do with bitcoins.


----------



## RReez (Mar 10, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> If you are looking for og raskal should check out seed vault of california. They have og raskal, and for cheaper than choice. Plus you don't have to pay shipping and no customs since they are stateside. Email them for them stock/shipping instructions at [email protected]



I have heard of seed vault of california but I'm a little hesitant about them since they lost their website and resently their Instagram disappeared. Plus you have to send cash. That makes me nervous to order from them. Plus I dont mind paying a little more if I can get some Raskal from somewhere a bit safer. But I appreciate the info bro thanks. Maybe some time in the future I might give them a shot.


----------



## RReez (Mar 10, 2015)

Any prepaid visa work for international purchases?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 10, 2015)

RReez said:


> Any prepaid visa work for international purchases?


Ya man I'm in canada and prepaid visas work fine. just make sure u get one card for the amount you need. I made that mistake and ended up with 2 $100 cards because i wasnt thinking ahead and it took them afew days extra to accually sort my order out and process & ship


----------



## firsttimeARE (Mar 10, 2015)

My tracking numbers not working either. Its been 6 days since shipped. Not that worried about it. They are a stand up company. I have gotten shipments in as little as 6 days in the past to the east coast.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 10, 2015)

Have you guys been having luck with just standard shipping, no guarantee. I like the guarantee but I don't like getting some stupid ass package that screams search me. 

Who all is just paying for standard shipping and who's paying for guarantee. 

I guess if I'm spending over a $100 it's worth it and I guess I could email to see if they will give me guarantee shipping without the merchandise.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 10, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Have you guys been having luck with just standard shipping, no guarantee. I like the guarantee but I don't like getting some stupid ass package that screams search me.
> 
> Who all is just paying for standard shipping and who's paying for guarantee.
> 
> I guess if I'm spending over a $100 it's worth it and I guess I could email to see if they will give me guarantee shipping without the merchandise.


Most times someone goes for the standard shipping and something happens and they get really mad.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 10, 2015)

I've done both with success but figured I'd see what others do. Last time I got some slippers kids size 5, lol.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 10, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've done both with success but figured I'd see what others do. Last time I got some slippers kids size 5, lol.


Seedsman actually sends you decent shit, attitude sends you some 25c chinese factory garbage.


----------



## skiddy32083 (Mar 11, 2015)

deerdude90 said:


> Yes they take visa through their website. I used mine and had no problems and I used the choice


thanks!


----------



## skiddy32083 (Mar 11, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Yea you can use any type of visa ,prepaid visas work for those like myself without a visa credit card lol. Ive been going with choice just for the monthly promo thats on till stocks last. free seeds why not, just seen that attitude has a bitcoin special going on 2x florida og (brand new unreleased grow your own strain from dna) 3x tangie from RP, and an autoflower from dinafem. only issue i have with the two site thing is that they have different promos for the different sites which leaves us buyers making the hard decision of picking. for example buy any pack of dna or RP and on attitude you get 2x cannalope kush free, choice is 2x sour kosher. why dey do dis?!?
> 
> And to update I got my second order last friday, so thats 2/2 successful for anyone worried about choice/attitude. The first did come from england, the second one definetly didn't hence the reason it took two days longer to arrive. (first one was a week)


thank you!


----------



## IndicaAngel (Mar 12, 2015)

I was toying with getting seeds even though I don't need any, I love the tude. so I was happy to see this website, I had an email my purple pineberry was in. ( edit - apparently I got the last one it's out again)
I decided to wait til this morning and then my order didn't work, but I being in customer service myself, didn't panic. I left
the order on the screen and called them. I spoke to simone again. I have spoken to her in the past.
so nice. She processed my visa over the phone and asked about the error and said they would look into it.
I have the last 2 seeds I really wanted for quite some time. Will update on shipping,arrival. the free seeds will go in the collection
for play later.

Secret Valley Seeds Purple Pineberry
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
1
$30.06
GrandDaddy Purple Seeds Original GrandDaddy Purple
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
1
$97.71
FEMINIZED UFO #1 Reserva Privada PURPLE OG #18
1
FEMINIZED UFO #2 G13 Labs Seeds Blue OG
1
FEMINIZED UFO #3 DNA Genetics Seeds Kushberry
1
710 Genetics Promo

710 Genetics Seeds Andromina
1
710 Genetics Seeds 710 Cheese
1
710 Genetics Seeds High Priority
1
710 Genetics Seeds Super Shark
1


----------



## firsttimeARE (Mar 12, 2015)

Got a reply back to my email.

Royal mail tracking numbers dont work. Only usps and to wait a week until transfer. Well today is a week and finally shows something on the usps.

Wasnt really worried just wanted to know why royal mail trackers werent working. They used to a couple years ago(last time I bought new gear)

Excited for my archive packs.


----------



## farck (Mar 12, 2015)

I couldn't get my visa debit to go through today either. I'll call tomorrow and hopefully get my order through.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Mar 12, 2015)

Visa debit didnt work for me either.

I went back and changed it to visa and it worked.

Said my card wasnt a valid visa debit. It says visa debit on it so not sure why.


----------



## JD_85 (Mar 12, 2015)

got my order today. 8 days from UK to east coast


----------



## firsttimeARE (Mar 12, 2015)

8 business days or 8 days?


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 12, 2015)

Ah ya, I don't know what to think. Just got my order in the mail today. Opened up the package, no seeds! Only two bracelets??
Package WAS NOT opened by customs!! Completely perfectly sealed.
I did the "leather goods" shipping option in original breeder packs. I'm really pissed & confused!! I've used attitude since 2009 placing a couple grand worth of seeds. Always received them no problem.
I'll call them tomorrow and see what is up. Right now, all I have are 2 bracelets worth $430!!!!


----------



## firsttimeARE (Mar 12, 2015)

they inside the bracelets anyway? what customs does your package go thru?


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 12, 2015)

No, not inside the bracelet, I had about 60 seeds ordered. Went through NYC.


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm a tard muffin!!!!! Super stealthy packaging! What got me was I choose the original breeder packs!! I can sleep tonight!!
Inserting face to palm...


----------



## JD_85 (Mar 12, 2015)

firsttimeARE said:


> 8 business days or 8 days?


8 day, days. lol last time a went through tccs cuz of tude problems and that only took 7 days


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 12, 2015)

I always choose the socks. I wear them at work (I have to wear shirt, tie and slacks everyday) and people know me as the guy that wears crazy socks in the office. And I feel awesome knowing I got seeds with the socks every time someone comments them. It's my subtle fight against the system lol. It's going a lot better then when I tried to grow San Pedro cactus at my desk at least.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Mar 12, 2015)

the real mccoy said:


> I'm a tard muffin!!!!! Super stealthy packaging! What got me was I choose the original breeder packs!! I can sleep tonight!!
> Inserting face to palm...


Whatever they did don't blab about it. Im glad you found them. When you choose the original breeder packs they have a note saying they may have to break them out for stealth shipping.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Mar 12, 2015)

JD_85 said:


> 8 day, days. lol last time a went through tccs cuz of tude problems and that only took 7 days


Nice -- I remember back in the day getting a package in 8 days. I was impressed. This time it seems to be slower.

Mine will be coming nyc customs


----------



## JD_85 (Mar 12, 2015)

firsttimeARE said:


> Nice -- I remember back in the day getting a package in 8 days. I was impressed. This time it seems to be slower.
> 
> Mine will be coming nyc customs


ya, then Bethpage,NY and on to my State. usually happens in a day or two . at least 4 me. my local postal hub is only an hour away. so if it makes it there by early A.M. i get it same day. but it has taken longer than 3 days in the past. mostly due to the odd Gov. holidays like M.L.K., Columbus and labor day


----------



## JD_85 (Mar 12, 2015)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> I always choose the socks. I wear them at work (I have to wear shirt, tie and slacks everyday) and people know me as the guy that wears crazy socks in the office. And I feel awesome knowing I got seeds with the socks every time someone comments them. It's my subtle fight against the system lol. It's going a lot better then when I tried to grow San Pedro cactus at my desk at least.


nice on the cactus lol, are they branded tude socks? if not how are they crazy? ive never gone with sweets or socks. i wanna get a hoodie but warm weather is cumming. i hope!


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 12, 2015)

JD_85 said:


> nice on the cactus lol, are they branded tude socks? if not how are they crazy? ive never gone with sweets or socks. i wanna get a hoodie but warm weather is cumming. i hope!


No, not branded, they're just usually wildly colored business socks. Most people (especially men) wear solid black dress socks, so wearing a purple base with green spots, or a grey and purple plaid, or light blue and pink floral pattern will raise some eyes at least at my office. I also work in a very traditionally "conservative" field (health physics) and just being in my 20's alone is enough to make me an outlier, so really my experience is pretty subjective. The socks are pretty comfortable I will say though.

And spring is coming my NE friend.


----------



## JD_85 (Mar 12, 2015)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> No, not branded, they're just usually wildly colored business socks. Most people (especially men) wear solid black dress socks, so wearing a purple base with green spots, or a grey and purple plaid, or light blue and pink floral pattern will raise some eyes at least at my office. I also work in a very traditionally "conservative" field (health physics) and just being in my 20's alone is enough to make me an outlier, so really my experience is pretty subjective. The socks are pretty comfortable I will say though.
> 
> And spring is coming my NE friend.


im familiar with the whole age discrimination thing, not so much any more, but i still get THE EYE if i think out side the parameter ! lol.

Last couple of days have been so warm, at least for ME. warm enough to melt my driveway down to a couple patches of ice


----------



## mrblu (Mar 13, 2015)

If you have a debit card that is a visa just pick "Visa" not "Visa Debit" when I did that it worked for me as well.


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 13, 2015)

Never had a problem with Attitude, except for the credit card not working, just went onto Choice today, had a problem with the visa debit, but as stated in this thread, just choose visa & it works!

1st order i've placed with Attitude in a while (even though i technically placed it with Choice)…so i'll see how it goes…


----------



## farck (Mar 13, 2015)

When i couldn't figure out the visa debit thing i called in my order and it went through just fine. The weird was that the girl on the phone wasn't sure why my debit visa didn't work online. Hopefully someone will let know or they'll figure it out. I'll let you guys know when i get my order.


----------



## mrblu (Mar 13, 2015)

i saw someone ordered some GDP and realized it was back in stock, so i ordered me some beans. its been gone every time i have checked past year.


----------



## althor (Mar 13, 2015)

Ok, so I just saw that there was a promo for 4 free 710 seeds for over 30gpb.
Went ahead and made 2 orders.
Next Gen-Romulan 5 pack of regs.
Female Seeds- Lemon kush 1 seed. (cheapest seed I could find to get me over the 30gpb).
2-regs- Elemental Grizzly Kush UFO
2-regs- Brazilian Amazonian UFO
710 genetics- Cheese/High Priority/Super Shark/Andromida Fems.

Next order was...
Female Seeds C99 4pack
Sagmartha- Western Winds 1 fem
Went with the fem UFOs
Reserva Privada- Purple Og#18
G13 Blue Og

and the 710 strains from promo.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2015)

althor said:


> Ok, so I just saw that there was a promo for 4 free 710 seeds for over 30gpb.
> Went ahead and made 2 orders.
> Next Gen-Romulan 5 pack of regs.
> Female Seeds- Lemon kush 1 seed. (cheapest seed I could find to get me over the 30gpb).
> ...


Nice order there.

Hopefully you have better luck with the Western Winds. I only popped 2 but they were both pretty average. Nothing like the old Kali Mist. Good yielders though


----------



## althor (Mar 14, 2015)

Damn I hate to hear that, I went with Western Winds because it is supposed to be more like the old Kali Mist.
Sure is an expensive seed.


----------



## farck (Mar 14, 2015)

Do any of you guys know how the original seed packs come with stealth shipping random item? Oh ya will i need to sign for them ?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 14, 2015)

farck said:


> Do any of you guys know how the original seed packs come with stealth shipping random item? Oh ya will i need to sign for them ?


Im not gonna go in to much detail but it surprised me how i got mine in original breeder packs and i used the sock option loll. When people release the info of how they get there seeds, thats how customs learns the tactics and that's when parcels get taken. I got 4 packs still in original breeder packaging +abunch of freebies come through successfully with the sock option and i dont wanna jeoprodize my option as it works well and i have an even bigger order incoming as we speak . 

its not purolator, so no you dont have to sign anything.


----------



## luvlydayz (Mar 14, 2015)

firsttimeARE said:


> Whatever they did don't blab about it. Im glad you found them. When you choose the original breeder packs they have a note saying they may have to break them out for stealth shipping.


why do people always say dont blab it out? like cops or feds cant place a simple order to see how they come in.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Mar 14, 2015)

You sound like a cop with that rationale.

Well at least they will have to do some work to find out. Or just blab on about it and make it easy for them.

Anyways, why is this relevant information that needs to be told? It doesnt. Argue with someone else faceless.


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 14, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Im not gonna go in to much detail but it surprised me how i got mine in original breeder packs and i used the sock option loll. When people release the info of how they get there seeds, thats how customs learns the tactics and that's when parcels get taken.......


Right? I brought this up before in another thread, but, unfortunately some peeps suffer from what's called "Dipshitism". These are the same people that brag about their grows to everyone and eventually....you know


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 14, 2015)

Oddjob said:


> Right? I brought this up before in another thread, but, unfortunately some peeps suffer from what's called "Dipshitism". These are the same people that brag about their grows to everyone and eventually....you know


I know ffs. Like if its hard enough getting packages in the US, stop posting your packages and unwrapping them on youtube.


----------



## StonerPimpson (Mar 14, 2015)

mrblu said:


> i saw someone ordered some GDP and realized it was back in stock, so i ordered me some beans. its been gone every time i have checked past year.


Same here. Been trying to get them for a year or so now but they are always sold out. I just ordered them this morning, hope they are worth the long wait. Ill let everyone know if they make it through customs.


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 14, 2015)

There is no reason to share the stealth, but any idiot can figure out that it won't stay a secret for more than a week or two. I would be surprised if customs doesn't place orders with Herbies and Attitude at least, just to see the stealth. I think you would be very safe in assuming if you disclose stealth 2 weeks after receipt that it won't be new info for customs. This is why they have more than one type of toy or other item to hide them in. They keep it changing, that is where real stealth comes from, it makes it so detection could only be improved by getting better effort out of the customs employee's, and I can't imagine them being very successful there.


----------



## StonerPimpson (Mar 14, 2015)

Only an idiot would share the stealth methods. As we all have seen many do. Thats why I ordered mine asap so I can get them before people ruined it lol, and before they ran out of Ken's GDP.


----------



## luvlydayz (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm not arguing or knocking on any person's post, but you guys gotta give the government a little more credit. You guys really think that the popo is just sitting around and waiting for someone to post up details on shipping methods? Most of the time i think they catch it by luck. 1 out of 100,000 illegal things flying in gets caught is my guess.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 15, 2015)

Ive had alot of experience with attitude, but after 2500 in orders this last month. Then receiving an incomplete order and no email reply, same email ive had send me reorders, I think Ill keep the males this time and cross the F out of these beans. To be continued just sent email yesterday.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 15, 2015)

luvlydayz said:


> I'm not arguing or knocking on any person's post, but you guys gotta give the government a little more credit. You guys really think that the popo is just sitting around and waiting for someone to post up details on shipping methods? Most of the time i think they catch it by luck. 1 out of 100,000 illegal things flying in gets caught is my guess.


----------



## althor (Mar 15, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Ive had alot of experience with attitude, but after 2500 in orders this last month. Then receiving an incomplete order and no email reply, same email ive had send me reorders, I think Ill keep the males this time and cross the F out of these beans. To be continued just sent email yesterday.


 They are closed on the weekend so dont expect a reply until tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 15, 2015)

althor said:


> They are closed on the weekend so dont expect a reply until tomorrow at the earliest.



Yessir, being what the situation is I need to show patience.


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 16, 2015)

I received confirmation that my order has shipped, but the tracking # isn't found at RoyalMail or USPS….i'm trying to be patient, but if that doesn't change within a couple days, then i'm not gonna be happy….never had this problem with Attitude, and once all the bs started, I switched to Cannazon & again had no problems….so this is a test order, and if they don't deliver or I see any type of problems, then all my orders will be through Cannazon from now on…so we'll see.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Mar 16, 2015)

Do u even read before u post?

Royalmail trackers dont work.

Usps takes a week to show up. Mine still says origin post or some shit. Thursday will be two weeks since mine shipped.

Im guessing itll be in this week.

Slower than before buy jesus twodays its been for you, relax.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 16, 2015)

I dont understand why other peoples tracking numbers dont work, im in canada and royalmail tracking numbers works fine.


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 16, 2015)

Because you have royals in Canada. Don't ya know!


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 16, 2015)

Does anyone understand that tracking their package doesn't make it come any faster, nor does it increase the chances of you actually being patient.

Try ordering and not looking, it is a much nicer experience.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Mar 16, 2015)

U got ripped off bra!


----------



## althor (Mar 16, 2015)

You mean Attitude's have now quit using the transporter so their packages arrive across an entire ocean instantly?


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 17, 2015)

royalmail trackers have always worked for me, this is the only order i've made where it hasn't worked.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Mar 17, 2015)

They used to work for me as well. Last time I ordered was a couple years ago.

They emailed me and told me they didnt work. I didnt ask why. Their acknowledgemeny was good enough for me.

Still havent gotten mine. Tomorrow will be two weeks.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 17, 2015)

Try ireland mail, look at your tracking number, what letters does it start with? Look around, research its all over the web. GL


----------



## firsttimeARE (Mar 17, 2015)

Mine left the usps sorting facility and is en route to my local facility for delivery with tomorrows mail. Thats whats up. Was getting impatient lol my veg room hasnt had any action in a few weeks


----------



## Jaid (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey guys,

first time POSTer here. Just wanted to add some 'customer feedback' about tracking and all that when it concerns my situation. 

I placed an order with Choice (attitude) early AM (EST) March 7th and received a confirmation two days later on the 9th that the order had been dispatched. 

I was, unlike some from what I've read, have been able to track my order through royalmail.com. Once my order was detailed as being despatched to Kennedy, NY on the 3.12.15 , I was expecting the provided tracking number to work through usps.com with a updated status on my order. 

This, unfortunately, has not been the case as it has been now almost 6 full days without an update on my purchase.

I read that some have received their order in as little as 8 days recently. I am now on day 11 and have been left without an update since being despatched to Kennedy. Again, my tracking worked through royalmail.com but USPS.com has "We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece."

I will say I did NOT opt for discreet shipping or guaranteed shipping so as i still hold hope this may be a hard learned lesson.

Any thoughts on this?

Well wishes Y'All!


----------



## Jaid (Mar 18, 2015)

luvlydayz said:


> Anyone have trouble with the tracking number? Mine is not working. Order was placed almost 2 weeks ago and its been over a week since being dispatched.


Did you, by any chance, ever receive your order? I am in a similar situation from your original post...


----------



## TheHermit (Mar 18, 2015)

Jaid said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> first time POSTer here. Just wanted to add some 'customer feedback' about tracking and all that when it concerns my situation.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it is sitting in customs. USPS isn't good about updating their tracking. I would give it another day or two to update. Packages can sometimes sit in customs for a few days.


----------



## Jaid (Mar 18, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Sounds like it is sitting in customs. USPS isn't good about updating their tracking. I would give it another day or two to update. Packages can sometimes sit in customs for a few days.


Thanks for the quick reply. Hopefully that is the case. I wasn't too worried about it initially however with each passing day the concern grows. Patience


----------



## althor (Mar 18, 2015)

I have had PLENTY of orders sit in customs for WEEKS. Literally over 2 weeks saying Jamaica NY.
Once it leaves customs it takes about 3 days to get to you.

Of all the orders I have made, the soonest I have ever gotten an order was close to 3 weeks.


----------



## Don Geno (Mar 18, 2015)

I have put on an order at choice seedbank was stoked at first because of new site when putting in a order accidentally put in a order twice contacted them through email witth quick response which made me happy to fix the error i check back on the order after day three to make sure everything went smoothly still said awaiting payment wrote them no response read this thread so day 4 emailed them during the. beginning of the day no response ordered for the second time reading sometimes orders don't go through same bullshit still waiting for a response this seedbank is only causong frustration no beans wish my experience went as well as the others last day is end of Wednesday for block to be ended see if anything happens good luck to the rest of ya next time I'm using single seed centre


----------



## althor (Mar 18, 2015)

Interesting, you make a mistake that causes problems and you blame the vendor...


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah, i'm still unable to track my order….shits frustrating….Cannazon's website isn't working for me….so Single Seed Centre may get my future orders if Cannazon isn't back soon, cuz SSC I've never had a problem with and always got my orders fast……I'm not impressed with Choice right now, but that could change if my order is received soon….I don't like the bullshit of getting an email that they sent it, and then not being able to track it, I think they're ripping everyone off personally, being other people have had this problem and also haven't received their orders yet.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Mar 18, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> I have put on an order at choice seedbank was stoked at first because of new site when putting in a order accidentally put in a order twice contacted them through email witth quick response which made me happy to fix the error i check back on the order after day three to make sure everything went smoothly still said awaiting payment wrote them no response read this thread so day 4 emailed them during the. beginning of the day no response ordered for the second time reading sometimes orders don't go through same bullshit still waiting for a response this seedbank is only causong frustration no beans wish my experience went as well as the others last day is end of Wednesday for block to be ended see if anything happens good luck to the rest of ya next time I'm using single seed centre


Dude why would u email and wait for a response? They jave a fucking phone number for a reason.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Mar 18, 2015)

You shoild get a usps tracking number and a royal mail tracking number. Royal mail works until its in america and handed off to usps. Once out of NYC customs it goes to Bethpage, NY USPS sort facility. Mine updated on day 12 that it was received at the facility and is on its way to destination. That was yesterday. Hasnt updated since but i imagine its at my local usps sort facility and will be out for delivery with todays mail or tomorrows. Hoping for today.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 18, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Ive had alot of experience with attitude, but after 2500 in orders this last month. Then receiving an incomplete order and no email reply, same email ive had send me reorders, I think Ill keep the males this time and cross the F out of these beans. To be continued just sent email yesterday.



Apparently my order had been shipped in two different packages, had to wait for restock. Still one and only for me.


----------



## Hlusaf (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey frens, I placed an order on the 8th and got it today in Az...fastest I have seen from any order yet. Excited for the Sour Kosher again and trying Sour Banana Sherbet and Faceoff OG BX...good luck all, be safe!!!


----------



## Jaid (Mar 18, 2015)

Welp, I did receive an update earlier this evening on usps.com that the order was processed through the facility so my guess is that it has passed customs. 

This update occurred 12 days or so after initial purchase. Hopefully gettin' its arse through customs in NY was the unsafest part of my little guys' journey. Thinkin' maybe a day or two from NY to where I reside. 

Awesome. I'm stoked. First time I've ordered!


----------



## Don Geno (Mar 19, 2015)

firsttimeARE said:


> You shoild get a usps tracking number and a royal mail tracking number. Royal mail works until its in america and handed off to usps. Once out of NYC customs it goes to Bethpage, NY USPS sort facility. Mine updated on day 12 that it was received at the facility and is on its way to destination. That was yesterday. Hasnt updated since but i imagine its at my local usps sort facility and will be out for delivery with todays mail or tomorrows. Hoping for today.


 good deal i will have to try that thanks for the post


----------



## Don Geno (Mar 19, 2015)

althor said:


> Interesting, you make a mistake that causes problems and you blame the vendor...


Only vendor i had problems with so yeah i would say its the vendor thanks for the post


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 19, 2015)

my tracking # hasn't worked in RoyalMail, UKMail (the other link they give for the UK), or USPS.

if it took someone 12 days to be able to track it though, i'm not too worried, but i am not happy that it takes that long when other companies have had the product to my door in 12 days, sometimes less.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Mar 19, 2015)

Devils34 said:


> my tracking # hasn't worked in RoyalMail, UKMail (the other link they give for the UK), or USPS.
> 
> if it took someone 12 days to be able to track it though, i'm not too worried, but i am not happy that it takes that long when other companies have had the product to my door in 12 days, sometimes less.


Dont be worried.

Mine got delivered today. 14 days after I got notice of it having been shipped. Took me 7 days for usps to show it as "origin is preparing the post"

I agree its slower than they used to come. My packages would range from 8-12 days before buy whatever.

I like the attitude. Never used anything else and am like most people sticking to what they know.

The vault outta the uk has cheaper prices and free shipping over 100 pounds. I may try them next. They offer like half the brands though.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Mar 19, 2015)

Pie Face x 13 (one extra, score!)

Im impressed with the new stealth. Keep up the good work Choice.


----------



## althor (Mar 19, 2015)

I have used Herbies, Sannies, AMS, HTG, and Attitude.
In every case I got exactly what I paid for.
I continue to use Attitude because of the promos. I usually only make orders on the March promo and make several orders to really take advantage of it.


----------



## RReez (Mar 20, 2015)

I wanna order but I dont feel like finding a prepaid visa. Im jealous of all these bomb ass strains I'm seeing in this thread tho. Wish they took mastercard already.


----------



## phitness (Mar 22, 2015)

I received an order from The Choice this past week that took under 2 weeks from time of order to in my hands. 

Does anyone know if they plan to have a big promo for April/420?


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 22, 2015)

RReez said:


> I wanna order but I dont feel like finding a prepaid visa. Im jealous of all these bomb ass strains I'm seeing in this thread tho. Wish they took mastercard already.


My mastercard worked just fine before with attitude. Now im fucked. I don't want another credit card. I do have plenty of beans though,but....


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 22, 2015)

firsttimeARE said:


> View attachment 3375865
> 
> Pie Face x 13 (one extra, score!)
> 
> Im impressed with the new stealth. Keep up the good work Choice.


That was the exact same order I was gonna make if I had a visa instead of a mastercard you lucky bastard.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 22, 2015)

littlegiant said:


> That was the exact same order I was gonna make if I had a visa instead of a mastercard you lucky bastard.


NGR takes mastercards


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 23, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> NGR takes mastercards


Thanks for the info! I think that's the route I will take. Im not going to get another card just for bean buying.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 23, 2015)

littlegiant said:


> Thanks for the info! I think that's the route I will take. Im not going to get another card just for bean buying.


Me neither bro! When I saw they took mastercards I ran my card up another 600 lol.


----------



## StonerPimpson (Mar 25, 2015)

Mine are showing that they made it thru customs in NY. Funny, they used to always come thru, and get confiscated in Chicago customs, now they're coming in thru New York. Maybe that has something to do with it. They got to customs on March 20th and left on March 24th. Its now in Kearny, NJ so I'd say 2 more days or so. Hopefully they didnt snag em. Im ready to go Ken's GDP pheno hunting.


----------



## althor (Mar 25, 2015)

Mine cleared customs Sunday night then has been sitting in Melville ever since. 3 days sitting in one post office.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Mar 25, 2015)

Wanted to update as promised. Ordered on the 12th. Updated in usps a week later.
Arrived today. I too hope they have something big for 420. I've always used attitude and now i'll just switch to Choice.


----------



## Jaid (Mar 25, 2015)

Got my order today! Really excited. Great first time experience with The Choice! THANKS!!!


----------



## althor (Mar 26, 2015)

althor said:


> Ok, so I just saw that there was a promo for 4 free 710 seeds for over 30gpb.
> Went ahead and made 2 orders.
> Next Gen-Romulan 5 pack of regs.
> Female Seeds- Lemon kush 1 seed. (cheapest seed I could find to get me over the 30gpb).
> ...


 Well order #1 arrived with everything as paid for.

Order #2 arrived and was missing the 4, 710 Genetics freebies.

I emailed them to see what the deal is.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 26, 2015)

althor said:


> Well order #1 arrived with everything as paid for.
> 
> Order #2 arrived and was missing the 4, 710 Genetics freebies.
> 
> I emailed them to see what the deal is.


Is it one freebie bundle per order, or per customer? I know some sites explicitly say one per customer, but not sure with these guys.


----------



## althor (Mar 26, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is it one freebie bundle per order, or per customer? I know some sites explicitly say one per customer, but not sure with these guys.


That is what I am waiting to find out when they email me back. This will be the first time they withheld one though. I generally make multiple orders during the March promos.
It doesnt say either just as supplies last on the ad. Plus it showed in my order, if it had not, I wouldnt have ordered a 2nd.


----------



## farck (Mar 26, 2015)

Origin of post prepairing shipment, processed through our sorting facility. Does that mean it cleared custums


----------



## Don Geno (Mar 26, 2015)

farck said:


> Origin of post prepairing shipment, processed through our sorting facility. Does that mean it cleared custums


that'sthe same question i was going to ask tomarrow will be day 7


----------



## farck (Mar 27, 2015)

Well today i can answer my question and yours geno. Today mine was updated and sent to distribution center in New Jersey were its ready to be delivered to Pennsylvania. I think once it goes to the sorting facility it has cleared cust. I ordered on the 13th wich was a friday so it didn't get sent out until monday because they don't work on the weekend. Its been 14 days since i made my order, but i know its on its way. I wouldn't worry give it time. I'll let you know when mine arrives.


----------



## althor (Mar 27, 2015)

ISC is not customs, that is the international sorting center.
It goes to ISC, then goes to customs. Rarely ever does it update that it is at customs so basically it will stay at ISC until it updates at the next post office.

Origin post preparing shipment means it hasnt made it to the US postal service yet. Origin post is wherever it may be, in this case UK, Royal Mail.


----------



## althor (Mar 27, 2015)

althor said:


> That is what I am waiting to find out when they email me back. This will be the first time they withheld one though. I generally make multiple orders during the March promos.
> It doesnt say either just as supplies last on the ad. Plus it showed in my order, if it had not, I wouldnt have ordered a 2nd.


 Just to update, got an email this afternoon asking me to confirm which freebies were missing, so I confirmed the 4, 710 genetics seeds and emailed them back. They are closed until Monday though, so I guess it will be Monday before I find out the next step.


----------



## Don Geno (Mar 27, 2015)

farck said:


> Well today i can answer my question and yours geno. Today mine was updated and sent to distribution center in New Jersey were its ready to be delivered to Pennsylvania. I think once it goes to the sorting facility it has cleared cust. I ordered on the 13th wich was a friday so it didn't get sent out until monday because they don't work on the weekend. Its been 14 days since i made my order, but i know its on its way. I wouldn't worry give it time. I'll let you know when mine arrives.


 Awesome thanks for the update brother keep me posted


----------



## StonerPimpson (Mar 28, 2015)

My order came today. No problems at all. They all look nice and healthy.


----------



## Don Geno (Mar 29, 2015)

StonerPimpson said:


> My order came today. No problems at all. They all look nice and healthy.


What did you order?


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 30, 2015)

well, after waiting…and waiting….and waiting….and more waiting…..i finally received my order…for some reason, it wasn't held up in customs too long, however, after going through customs, it was held up at another post office for 6 days….for no apparent reason…once it got to my post office, it was delivered the same day….everything i received was fine…but i don't think i'll use Choice again, as it took way too long to receive my order, compared to other places that get me my orders from 7-10 days….not sure how long exactly this took, but it was in the 17+ days area, easily.


----------



## althor (Mar 30, 2015)

althor said:


> Just to update, got an email this afternoon asking me to confirm which freebies were missing, so I confirmed the 4, 710 genetics seeds and emailed them back. They are closed until Monday though, so I guess it will be Monday before I find out the next step.


 Ok, so last update. As of this morning, they emailed me and asked me to confirm what I DID receive. Which I did, about 30 minutes later they emailed me back and asked if I would like them to mail the missing seeds now, or place it on my next order and they would add an extra "souvenir". I asked them to mail it now, since I am not sure when I will make my next Choice/Attitude order. I was planning to make a 3rd order but the ufos have not changed in weeks. 
Anyway, as always, Choice/Attitude has taken care of me.


----------



## StonerPimpson (Mar 30, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> What did you order?


Ken's GDP - 10 pack


----------



## althor (Mar 31, 2015)

Devils34 said:


> well, after waiting…and waiting….and waiting….and more waiting…..i finally received my order…for some reason, it wasn't held up in customs too long, however, after going through customs, it was held up at another post office for 6 days….for no apparent reason…once it got to my post office, it was delivered the same day….everything i received was fine…but i don't think i'll use Choice again, as it took way too long to receive my order, compared to other places that get me my orders from 7-10 days….not sure how long exactly this took, but it was in the 17+ days area, easily.


Customs is generally inbetween the ISC and the post office. It will actually leave ISC without an update and doesnt update tracking until after it leaves customs. That is what that time is inbetweeen updates.

And are you saying that Attitude/Choice has control over customs now and they arent fast enough? You realize no seedbank can control customs correct? They send it out, the mail system does what it does. It has nothing to do with the seedbank.


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 31, 2015)

^I understand that, but all my other orders from other seed companies arrive in a MUCH faster time period. When I would order with Attitude, it was quicker as well.

And once my orders get to the US, they normally sit in customs for 3 days tops….the Post Office that they were held up in WAS NOT customs.

In fact, it said that the package left that post office, then returned to that same post office & sat a few days before being delivered to my local post office, which was very weird, something that has never happened to any package of mine before.

No, I'm not blaming Choice for that, but I am blaming them for a MUCH longer period of time before my package even arrived in the US. And I am blaming them for not being able to track the package until it arrived in the US, as I've also never had that problem with ANY company before.

Why order from them when it takes 20+ days to receive, when I can go to Cannazon or SSC & receive my order in 7-14 days? and be able to track my order the whole way here.


----------



## farck (Mar 31, 2015)

I received my order yesterday and they gave me extra freebies on top of the other freebies. People need to be more patient. Mine took 17 days probaly cause i ordered on a friday and it didn't get sent out till monday. I think they are trying to be even more stealthy these days cause some of the orders are being shipped from UK to other neighboring countries then being shipped to the U S.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Apr 1, 2015)

Has anyone else noticed the Euro to US dollar conversion that they are using is way off?
On a 35 Euro seed purchase it should be $37.75 instead it's $50. ($12 extra dollars).

Also they haven't updated any Promos since February.


----------



## SmokyRoach (Apr 1, 2015)

Placed my order monday the 16th. It was updated as through customs on the 26th and the last update i got was it departed from some new york usps on the 27th. It has been sitting in that same update process since. Checked tracking and the mailbox today, still nothing. Last update was still the 27th. This order is my first from Choice but is taking the longest of any previous orders. Not their fault i am sure but i want my beans lol.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 1, 2015)

^that's what happened with mine, then it ended up back at the same post office it had left, then eventually to my post office which delivered it the same day they received it….i think after 3 days, it ended up back at the place that said it dispatched….then was dispatched again & finally arrived….took about 4-5 days from the point of not knowing where it was.


----------



## Don Geno (Apr 1, 2015)

My order just reached town should be here by the end of today i purchased friday the 13th didn't send off till the 18th all n all hope the beans made it !!


----------



## Skywalker OG Pheen (Apr 1, 2015)

Uhhh.. I got my shit in 6 days from choice.. Attitude.. They own everyone. Don't hate.


----------



## mrblu (Apr 1, 2015)

it took an extra week but got my kens gdp


----------



## Skywalker OG Pheen (Apr 1, 2015)

That's awesome . All of us got Gpd. Have yall before! Or 1st time?


----------



## Skywalker OG Pheen (Apr 1, 2015)

Skywalker OG Pheen said:


> That's awesome . All of us got Gpd. Have yall before! Or 1st time?


I want a legit pheno so bad!


----------



## mrblu (Apr 1, 2015)

first run with kens gdp. mine left new york and took almost 5 days to reach north carolina which is only like 7 hours drive on vehicle. it was odd. overall it took about 2 1/2 weeks to get my beans which is the longest to date, but i got them thats all that matters. and getting 7 fem freebies was nice also.


----------



## Skywalker OG Pheen (Apr 1, 2015)

Mrblue how much u think 7 day veg plants get on gpd? Weight wise? Stretching? Any idea


----------



## mrblu (Apr 1, 2015)

u cant even veg a plant 7 days it takes longer than that for it to even start flowering.


----------



## Skywalker OG Pheen (Apr 1, 2015)

.... ? Indoor hydro? You have to flower early.. They will get too tall.. 

You must be confused


----------



## mrblu (Apr 2, 2015)

nope it will still be a seedling in 7 days you wont even have many roots. it takes longer than that for it to flower even if you start on 12/12. hydros not that fast. immature plants can not flower.


----------



## Skywalker OG Pheen (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok I see what you're saying. I was more thinking along the lines of clones which is what I usually am doing and don't veg those longer than 9 days.

I am referring to once they get to the same as a clone.. lolol. Im sorry guys. Im the dumbass


----------



## althor (Apr 2, 2015)

Skywalker OG Pheen said:


> .... ? Indoor hydro? You have to flower early.. They will get too tall..
> 
> You must be confused


It takes a few weeks for the plant to mature enough to begin flowering. Going 12/12 early (or from the beginning) takes away some of the growth time.


Skywalker OG Pheen said:


> Ok I see what you're saying. I was more thinking along the lines of clones which is what I usually am doing and don't veg those longer than 9 days.
> 
> I am referring to once they get to the same as a clone.. lolol. Im sorry guys. Im the dumbass


 Well, throwing it into 12/12 will slightly help keep it shorter because of less light, less growing time.
But it really isnt as helpful as some may think. The growth really starts after flowering when it goes into the stretch stage.
When it hits that it is going to stretch no matter what the veg time was.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 5, 2015)

I cant get past the secure trading page, years of service now I cannot order shit. Hit pay and NOTHING for past week.


----------



## Skywalker OG Pheen (Apr 5, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> I cant get past the secure trading page, years of service now I cannot order shit. Hit pay and NOTHING for past week.


you have to use the the choice seedbank.. not attitude.. wont work.


----------



## Don Geno (Apr 9, 2015)

better to pay over the phone


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 9, 2015)

So i decided, even though i felt they took a while, that Choice is good, they at least delivered the seeds & the seeds i got seemed fresh, also i was browsing & they have a lot in-stock that seem to be out everywhere else….so i made another purchase of:

TGA Jack The Ripper
OG Raskal White Fire Alien
MNS NHS (Northern Lights/Haze x Skunk)
GDP Purple Dream (GDP x Blue Dream)

I can't even choose which one I'm most excited for out of these, probably Purple Dream….although the WiFi is very exciting, as all the plants i've seen of it look like FIRE….NHS is a timeless classic that I can't wait for…and JTR is something I've wanted to run for YEARS.

now, I have too many seeds lol…so i guess it's about time i start running some things


----------



## SmokyRoach (Apr 9, 2015)

Update: Seeds arrived today after a long trip.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 10, 2015)

og raskal white fire alien is not wifi

wifi=white fire og


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for clarifying


----------



## althor (Apr 13, 2015)

althor said:


> Ok, so last update. As of this morning, they emailed me and asked me to confirm what I DID receive. Which I did, about 30 minutes later they emailed me back and asked if I would like them to mail the missing seeds now, or place it on my next order and they would add an extra "souvenir". I asked them to mail it now, since I am not sure when I will make my next Choice/Attitude order. I was planning to make a 3rd order but the ufos have not changed in weeks.
> Anyway, as always, Choice/Attitude has taken care of me.


 They arrived today. All is well.


----------



## TheDabWiz (Apr 14, 2015)

althor said:


> They arrived today. All is well.


A about how long wads there shipping? If you don't mind me asking. I'm ordering from choice on the 20th hoping them will have a 420 promo like attitude did and also heard it takes a extra week compared too attitude? What did you think?


----------



## althor (Apr 15, 2015)

TheDabWiz said:


> A about how long wads there shipping? If you don't mind me asking. I'm ordering from choice on the 20th hoping them will have a 420 promo like attitude did and also heard it takes a extra week compared too attitude? What did you think?


 Well the original shipping took about 2 weeks. But there were some freebies missing which is what arrived Monday, the missing freebies. They have no control over how long it takes to ship. Generally, they mail out the package within 24 hrs of order.
Anything after 24 hrs is on the postal system not Attitude/Choice.


----------



## TheDabWiz (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh OK thanks!!


----------



## Nugs1 (Apr 23, 2015)

TheDabWiz said:


> A about how long wads there shipping? If you don't mind me asking. I'm ordering from choice on the 20th hoping them will have a 420 promo like attitude did and also heard it takes a extra week compared too attitude? What did you think?


I ordered from Attitude about a month ago and it took a month to get from them. I just made an order from choice, the sister and it got here literally in 6 days.... Yeah I was stoked.
I think Attitude has been flagged by customs so an order from choice should be clear sailing.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 24, 2015)

takes 7 days to get parcels to canada and thats 7 working days. I've never had a parcel not make it, or stopped and searched at customs (14/14 packages succesful) , always in original breeder packs. I dont shop anywhere else.. You cant beat the guarantee and like Ive said I have never had a reason to not shop @ Attitude / Choice since they have always come through for me. Ive ordered 4 times in the past two months alone. awaiting the 420 promo as we speak.


----------



## duckface (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes! I thought so. I recognized the super secret shipping. My seeds were inside a duck, which was inside a chicken, and then stuffed in a whole turkey.


----------



## 6ixclouds (Apr 29, 2015)

First post! After reading this thread i put in an order using the 420 code for the 10%, first time grower so i was kinda hesitating but i see people got some good results so here goes nothing. Thanks to everyone for the helpful posts, i was sketchy but it seems as though they should get here fine so now im just excited!!!! Ill post an update in a week or so
Can't wait to get these babies here 
My order:
Order Summary

Dr. Underground Seeds U-Pink Kush
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix
DR M118
2
$27.45
Barneys Farm Seeds Cookies Kush
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix
BARE4
2
$23.20
Royal Queen Seeds Special Kush #1
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix
ROYX13
1
$4.78
FEMINIZED UFO #1 Reserva Privada PURPLE OG #18
FEMINIZED UFO #1
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #2 G13 Labs Seeds Blue OG
FEMINIZED UFO #2
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
710 Genetics Seeds Andromina
710 Genetics Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
710 Genetics Seeds 710 Cheese
710 Genetics Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
710 Genetics Seeds High Priority
710 Genetics Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
710 Genetics Seeds Super Shark
710 Genetics Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## Nugs1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome 6ixclouds! Good luck with the order, I did the same and got it in 6 days. Got the same freebies too and they all look great too, haven't planted them prob gonna wait till later this year. Barney's is a good farm, everything I have gotten from them has popped.


----------



## althor (Apr 29, 2015)

Most people would disagree with the comment about Barney's Farm.
They do have great marketing though.


----------



## Nugs1 (Apr 29, 2015)

althor said:


> Most people would disagree with the comment about Barney's Farm.
> They do have great marketing though.


Yeah I haven't read a lot of good things about them, but just my personal experience.


----------



## 6ixclouds (Apr 30, 2015)

Nugs1 said:


> Awesome 6ixclouds! Good luck with the order, I did the same and got it in 6 days. Got the same freebies too and they all look great too, haven't planted them prob gonna wait till later this year. Barney's is a good farm, everything I have gotten from them has popped.


Thanks Nugs, and good luck with your grow! Im confident, It just changed to dispatched today so they should be getting here in about that long. Im glad to hear that about barneys, been excited to try that strain it looks really good! thats reassuring cause i havent heard the best about them, was definitely willing to give it a try though. I cant wait to get into this!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 25, 2015)

Reviving this old thread with some ccompetition, I finally placed my first order with choice since they were the only place that has flaning cookies atm and are running a tga promo. I also made a order with midweek song ths after noon as well. I will be interested to see which shows up first.


----------



## the real mccoy (Jun 25, 2015)

Midweek song will, guarantee.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 25, 2015)

i get my attitude/choice orders in 6-7 buisness days.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 25, 2015)

the real mccoy said:


> Midweek song will, guarantee.





We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> i get my attitude/choice orders in 6-7 buisness days.


And the rivalry begins lol. Nah, I have my suspicions that it will be midweek by a hair because they got me my beans the quickest of any overseas bank so far. But I have ordered from attitude not choice, I know its the same thing but people said they ship from a different place than the tude. So we shall see, prob get shipping confirmations tomorrow.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 25, 2015)

My choice and attitude orders always came from the same sender..but who knows really lol they gotta do something to beat customs


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 2, 2015)

Don't order from these guys they give out false tracking numbers and don't respond to emails never received my stuff from these dudes put a order in last week of June this year.I had to email the tude to get a response just ridiculous....


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 2, 2015)

6ixclouds said:


> First post! After reading this thread i put in an order using the 420 code for the 10%, first time grower so i was kinda hesitating but i see people got some good results so here goes nothing. Thanks to everyone for the helpful posts, i was sketchy but it seems as though they should get here fine so now im just excited!!!! Ill post an update in a week or so
> Can't wait to get these babies here
> My order:
> Order Summary
> ...


God damn!! Am I the only person here that does not order singles I almost did once like before my first order cause I thought AK-47 is AK-47 and shit but then I found out about variation no 2 seeds are the same you may find some close in a pack of seeds but not identical and they charge way more for singles and I also don't trust seeds that ain't in breeder packs could be anything and even the breeder can't say it's not their line unless you got a sativa out of an indica line. lol


----------



## althor (Jul 2, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> Don't order from these guys they give out false tracking numbers and don't respond to emails never received my stuff from these dudes put a order in last week of June this year.I had to email the tude to get a response just ridiculous....


uh... no....
They do not give out "false tracking numbers"...
I am willing to bet you started trying to track your post before it actually showed up in the mail system.
And you are one of those people who think they have transportation devices.

The last week of June huh? And your package isnt already at your doorstep? I mean it is already JULY 2ND!! OMG


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 2, 2015)

althor said:


> uh... no....
> They do not give out "false tracking numbers"...
> I am willing to bet you started trying to track your post before it actually showed up in the mail system.
> And you are one of those people who think they have transportation devices.
> ...


Eh I wouldnt say he is totally wrong. I made an order last week thursday. They never emailed the shipping but I looked on my account and It said shipped wirh the tracking number. I also ordered from midweek, their tracking Is working and said my package just crossed the pond. Choice's hasnt worked since day 1. Not freaking out just saying dont bash the guy up because they do appear to be having problems.

Eta: just checked it now on usps and it says origin post is preparing shipment. But the tracking number still doesnt work on royal mail.


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 2, 2015)

althor said:


> uh... no....
> They do not give out "false tracking numbers"...
> I am willing to bet you started trying to track your post before it actually showed up in the mail system.
> And you are one of those people who think they have transportation devices.
> ...


Save the attitude dude I'm just stating that my package is untraceable with the number they provided.I can't find my package in royal or USPS it does not take a week to show up this ain't my first rodeo..so if they work for you I'm glad I wish it worked for me too but I have never had this issue with the tude......so I'm sharing my experience OK ALTHOR


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 2, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Eh I wouldnt say he is totally wrong. I made an order last week thursday. They never emailed the shipping but I looked on my account and It said shipped wirh the tracking number. I also ordered from midweek, their tracking Is working and said my package just crossed the pond. Choice's hasnt worked since day 1. Not freaking out just saying dont bash the guy up because they do appear to be having problems.
> 
> Eta: just checked it now on usps and it says origin post is preparing shipment. But the tracking number still doesnt work on royal mail.


Hey natro I was wondering how did u resolve your issue did u call or it just popped up


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 2, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> Hey natro I was wondering how did u resolve your issue did u call or it just popped up


It just started working on the usps site this morn. Royal mail it still isnt working


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 2, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> It just started working on the usps site this morn. Royal mail it still isnt working


OK what was the time frame two weeks or so and thanks for replying buddy stay Green


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 2, 2015)

Eloyd said:


> OK what was the time frame two weeks or so and thanks for replying buddy stay Green


I ordered exactly a week ago, placed an order with midweej song at about the same time to see which shows up first. They had the tracking number in the order info the next day but no email and the tracking number hasnt worked ubtil today.
Hope you get your package with no greentape.


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 2, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I ordered exactly a week ago, placed an order with midweej song at about the same time to see which shows up first. They had the tracking number in the order info the next day but no email and the tracking number hasnt worked ubtil today.
> Hope you get your package with no greentape.


U and me both brother stay Green....


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 2, 2015)

The problem ain't with Choice/Attitude its the Royal Mail I've heard a few times they are more fucked up than USPS and really? 1 week yall crying the blues chill the fuck out I won't check tracking for a good 2 weeks but I usually got my shit by then they may not have shipped the same day but I've order off Ebay and not have it shipped for a couple days shit happens especially with a busy company and a lot use Attitude. 

Patients is a virtue young grasshoppers.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 2, 2015)

bluntmassa said:


> The problem ain't with Choice/Attitude its the Royal Mail I've heard a few times they are more fucked up than USPS and really? 1 week yall crying the blues chill the fuck out I won't check tracking for a good 2 weeks but I usually got my shit by then they may not have shipped the same day but I've order off Ebay and not have it shipped for a couple days shit happens especially with a busy company and a lot use Attitude.
> 
> Patients is a virtue young grasshoppers.


Aint a tear about it homie. Only commented because @althor got into the guy like he was making baseless lies. I know the shit will get here when It gets here. I just like to make sure It Isnt sitting In the mail box for a day.
Only choices tracking didnt work through royal mail btw, midweeks worked just fine.


----------



## althor (Jul 3, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> The problem ain't with Choice/Attitude its the Royal Mail I've heard a few times they are more fucked up than USPS and really? 1 week yall crying the blues chill the fuck out I won't check tracking for a good 2 weeks but I usually got my shit by then they may not have shipped the same day but I've order off Ebay and not have it shipped for a couple days shit happens especially with a busy company and a lot use Attitude.
> 
> Patients is a virtue young grasshoppers.


 Yep.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 3, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Aint a tear about it homie. Only commented because @althor got into the guy like he was making baseless lies. I know the shit will get here when It gets here. I just like to make sure It Isnt sitting In the mail box for a day.
> Only choices tracking didnt work through royal mail btw, midweeks worked just fine.


Choice obviously paid for tracking too just cause Royal Mail fucked up with one and not the other don't mean one is better than the other if they did not pay for tracking USPS would not be tracking it. Can't blame a company for the postal service it's out of their hands.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 3, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Choice obviously paid for tracking too just cause Royal Mail fucked up with one and not the other don't mean one is better than the other if they did not pay for tracking USPS would not be tracking it. Can't blame a company for the postal service it's out of their hands.



Yup cus me acknowledging one tracking worked and not the other is me saying midweek is better and that no one should order from anywhere else or somehow blaming someone
Show me in my posts where I apply blame to attitude and I will apologize to you and a rep of attitude but you wont find It, just what you apparently interpreted as me bitching.

For the record I wasnt bitching or complaining about shippin just trying to fill in the blanks for the dude having trouble but fuck me I guess


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 3, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Yup cus me acknowledging one tracking worked and not the other is me saying midweek is better and that no one should order from anywhere else or somehow blaming someone
> Show me in my posts where I apply blame to attitude and I will apologize to you and a rep of attitude but you wont find It, just what you apparently interpreted as me bitching.
> 
> For the record I wasnt bitching or complaining about shippin just trying to fill in the blanks for the dude having trouble but fuck me I guess


You sound like my wife.


----------



## 6ixclouds (Jul 3, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> God damn!! Am I the only person here that does not order singles I almost did once like before my first order cause I thought AK-47 is AK-47 and shit but then I found out about variation no 2 seeds are the same you may find some close in a pack of seeds but not identical and they charge way more for singles and I also don't trust seeds that ain't in breeder packs could be anything and even the breeder can't say it's not their line unless you got a sativa out of an indica line. lol


You probably arent, and i have read about phenos and all that ... I definitely will be buying packs once I can do a larger scale grow. I just wanted variety for first time and thats what the single seed thing is good for it seems!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 3, 2015)

When I buy singles I try and get afew ..i like to see how stable the genetics/breeder are..single seeds are good for that..or trying a variety before splurging abunch of money on a pack of garbage. Id rather take a $10-20 doller lost compared to 80-120 +. If i like the variety I grab a pack.. packs are nice , especially in original breeder packs just so you know your getting what you paid for and no tampering has taken place.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 6, 2015)

So I received both my orders today, so about 6 business days to deliver to the midwest. I will say that I ordered guaranteed shipping and choice's stealth edges midweek in the stealth factor but not by much considering I received both orders intact but the beans in the choice were slightly more concealed. All in all I am happy and will probably order from both again


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 6, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> So I received both my orders today, so about 6 business days to deliver to the midwest. I will say that I ordered guaranteed shipping and choice's stealth edges midweek in the stealth factor but not by much considering I received both orders intact but the beans in the choice were slightly more concealed. All in all I am happy and will probably order from both again


Glad to hear that natro hope I get lucky too stay Green homie


----------



## Eloyd (Jul 6, 2015)

OK everybody a couple of days back I posted that u should not order from choice seeds because I was unable to track my package and when I reached out to them I didn't get a reply... Well it turns out that my package showed up at my door today with crazy extra beans in it so not only did I get what I paid for I got blessed as well and they are relatively fast the stealth was uuuuuh but they here with that being said I apologize to choice for prematurely thinking negatively bout them and IF I negatively influenced anyone about doing business with them don't be I got my package in great condition JUST KNOW u might not be able to track it........one love stay Green


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 27, 2016)

Well today I just got my beans from choice seeds and all my freebies were there but a 5-pack of Dinafem's Sweet Deep Grapefruit was missing and I've already emailed them about it. Hopefully they get back to me tomorrow and are willing to make it up. I'm not happy about this one bit and if they don't fix it I'll never order from them or attitude ever again.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jul 29, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Well today I just got my beans from choice seeds and all my freebies were there but a 5-pack of Dinafem's Sweet Deep Grapefruit was missing and I've already emailed them about it. Hopefully they get back to me tomorrow and are willing to make it up. I'm not happy about this one bit and if they don't fix it I'll never order from them or attitude ever again.


Ive been a customer for years mostly cause of the freebies it would suck if they are going down hill. i hope not though. Ive always been happy with the orders.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 30, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Ive been a customer for years mostly cause of the freebies it would suck if they are going down hill. i hope not though. Ive always been happy with the orders.


Well there is good news in this. Simona emailed me back confirming the botch and said that the rest of my order, plus freebies, are being sent to me. Providing that my parcel arrives intact I will be very satisfied with the way that this was handled. I will try to give an update ASAP.


----------



## bullSnot (Jul 12, 2017)

Same folks, just changed the look and feel of thier web app. Uses the same application, different db


----------



## Nite Petrol (Oct 11, 2021)

the real mccoy said:


> I'm a tard muffin!!!!! Super stealthy packaging! What got me was I choose the original breeder packs!! I can sleep tonight!!
> Inserting face to palm...


Grateful if you can you tell me how it was sent please? is it super stealthy ? and how was the beans tagged? 
thanks for reverting


----------



## the real mccoy (Oct 12, 2021)

Nite Petrol said:


> Grateful if you can you tell me how it was sent please? is it super stealthy ? and how was the beans tagged?
> thanks for reverting


Are you just curious, or did you order seeds & you can't find them. Lol


----------



## Nite Petrol (Oct 12, 2021)

the real mccoy said:


> Are you just curious, or did you order seeds & you can't find them. Lol


I want to order, thats why i want to knw if it will pass the security border. I wanted to pm you since long btw 
just tell me how were the different beans tagged if you can


----------



## the real mccoy (Oct 12, 2021)

Basically they were separated in different "compartments" if you will. Had a tiny label for each strain.


----------



## Nite Petrol (Oct 12, 2021)

the real mccoy said:


> Basically they were separated in different "compartments" if you will. Had a tiny label for each strain.


Thanks The real McCoy ! thank you so much for your help 
appreciate it loads


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 12, 2021)

Nite Petrol said:


> Grateful if you can you tell me how it was sent please? is it super stealthy ? and how was the beans tagged?
> thanks for reverting


Now if we told the entire world on a public forum how stealthy would it be?


----------



## Nite Petrol (Oct 12, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Now if we told the entire world on a public forum how stealthy would it be?


yes please refrain !! haha


----------

